# Need coil for Craftsman Brushwacker Model # 636796233



## David Hudson (Aug 26, 2013)

Trying to locate used parts 
for Brushwacker 636796233


----------



## AVB (Aug 31, 2013)

David Hudson said:


> Trying to locate used parts
> for Brushwacker 636796233



The coil pn is 11400330000. It is NLA.

It is an ECHO part so you may be find an used one at one the ECHO dealers in your area.


----------

